
Ask HN: Key things to know before hiring a PR agency? - adzicg
Our collaboration tool started getting traction in education,  so I&#x27;m thinking of hiring professional PR for the first time to speed up adoption an attract more users.<p>Getting good reviews by notable web sites had the most significant impact for bumping up active users in the past, but we&#x27;ve not been able to get any new significant reviews for a while, despite a lot of interesting development. I blame this mostly on me not knowing how to manage the relationship with journalists or not knowing how to package&#x2F;sell the news to them, hence the idea to experiment with a professional service. Education as a market is particularly challenging as it&#x27;s outside our area of expertise, so we lack contacts and knowing how to tell a good story, but seems to be an area of a lot of promising potential for growth according to our user stats.<p>I&#x27;ve never hired a PR agency before, so I wouldn&#x27;t know what to look for&#x2F;what are the most common tricks and pitfalls. If you&#x27;ve had success using a PR agency before to generate buzz around your product, what are the key things to look for?
======
forgottenacc57
Read "the burned out bloggers guide to pr" by Jason Kincaid.

